# Calvin's Puzzles - SQ1 & DLitwin SQ2 Testing Thread!



## calvinfan (Jul 18, 2012)

We are happy to announce our two new puzzle, SQ1 & DLitwin SQ2. That will be mass-produced and bring out to the market in one month.
The SQ1 are with traditional mechanism design ; while SQ2 is using the new ball core design, which turns smooth. To honor Dave as the 1st SQ2 creator, we have changed the lablel "Square 2" as "Square 2 DLitwin" with the Dave's consent. 





We shall have the traditional black and white bodies. The packagings are divided into small clear box and large display box.

On this thread, we are going to send out the 5 pcs SQ1 and 5 pcs DLitwin SQ2 for testing. For those who interested to be the cube tester, plesae leave his/her name and email on this thread. Then, we shall select 10 testers. 
Deadline : 24:00 pm, 21 July 2012 (Saturday night, Hong Kong Time) 

Thanks for all your support.
My friend, *izovire*, will announce the result and arrange the sample deliveries to the testers.
:tu


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll test them
[email protected]


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't mind testing them out.

```
masterofthebass [] gmail [] com
```

forgot to mention I am the current world champion


----------



## Endgame (Jul 18, 2012)

redacted


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd love to test them too.
Nóra Szepes
[email protected]


----------



## cityzach (Jul 18, 2012)

I would love to test them!

Zach Goldman
[email protected]


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd be glad to test them!
Evan Liu

```
eliu0145 (at) yahoo (dot) com
```


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd love to test them!
lars at cubezone dot be


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

Bryan Rusinque

bryrus7 @gmail . com

Pick me


----------



## APdRF (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like to test them as well:

Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol

apdrf.94 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 18, 2012)

It would be fun to test those.

[email protected]

I will make a review and post it on sites where people will impulse buy it because they think it is cool.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd love to test them 

[email protected]


----------



## justkidin123 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would love to have the chance to test 
Kristopher Dennis
[email protected]


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 18, 2012)

Considering all I really practice anymore is SQ1 i think i would be able to give some good feedback

Chris Braiedy

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 18, 2012)

I really like SQ1 puzzles, and would be happy to test them for you.
I have a YouTube Channel with over 800 subscribers, so all my viewers would be able to see your products.
contact me at: [email protected]
thank you very much!

-James Hamory


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 18, 2012)

I can test them.

Ernie Pulchny
[email protected]


----------



## CUBER888 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, my name is Robert Larkin and I would love to test out either of the two cubes. Here is my E-Mail:
Fullback44_266 (at) msn (dot) com
Thank you for considering me as a tester and I hope I am picked!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can test them.
I have a CubeTwist SQ1 and a MF8 Square 1 with a normal mech (not a ball). I would be happy to do a comparison.
dougr1000 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 19, 2012)

*Leon Parfitt* 

[email protected]


----------



## cubernya (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd be more than willing to do a review of it

Jacob Pratt
[email protected]


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll test one 
Trevor Spitzley
[email protected]
do you need to know how to solve a square-1?


----------



## gokkar (Jul 19, 2012)

As the owner of a Cubetwist Square-2 and an MF8 Square-1, I would be happy to try one of these puzzles and provide feedback. If you decide to select me as a tester, you can contact me (Jeremy) via email at:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would be LOVING to test the new puzzle.

*EMAIL REMOVED FOR PRIVACY REASONS*


----------



## timeless (Jul 19, 2012)

i could test it  i can speak chinese ni hao ma

[email protected] 謝謝


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll definitely test them out! I love square 1s! My friend has a square2, so I've barely gotten to try it out, and I was highly disappointed to find that they aren't mass produced by MF8 or Cubetwist. I'd love a square 2 especially!

Alex Mertz
[email protected]


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2012)

cubetwist mass produces sq2s


----------



## Thepuzzlesolver (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll test them!

[email protected] is my email

any required information can be found on one of the links on the side under my name


----------



## MatthewY (Jul 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind testing one, I've been trying to get ahold of a Square-1 with the old mechanism anyway. I don't make Youtube videos, but I'd be happy to post a written review. 

(Current North American Record Holder for Square-1 Average, ranked fifth in the world.)


----------



## Aero (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow this is awesome. I would like to test one, my email is [email protected] and my name is Jack Bingham.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity Calvin . email- [email protected] name- Andrew McClenney


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 19, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> cubetwist mass produces sq2s



not anymore. I emailed cubedepot about it because they have them listed in the store, but "out of stock", and then Eric informed me that they are discontinued. Same with iCubeMart, and speedcubeshop


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jul 19, 2012)

Theodore Tan

[email protected]


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd be very interested in this.

I'm Simon Crawford, and currently hold the European record for sq1 average, ranked second in the world.
E-mail: sc489 (at) bath (dot) ac (dot) uk


----------



## blade740 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oooh, new Square-1? Andrew Nelson, [email protected]

I guess I should brag it up a bit just to increase my chances: I'm a two-time national champion, former world record holder, and square-1 enthusiast. Check the WCA stats.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2012)

I would be interested to test one. My email address is [email protected].

If you do not give me a square 1 to test, please at least give one to Simon Crawford (MTGjumper). I think it's definitely worth giving out one to him to test for speed. (Look at his signature)


----------



## tx789 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am interested

[email protected]


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I'd be very interested in this.
> 
> I'm Simon Crawford, and currently hold the European record for sq1 average, ranked second in the world.
> E-mail: sc489 (at) bath (dot) ac (dot) uk



I vote 1 of each type for Simon!


----------



## izovire (Jul 19, 2012)

Btw I'll be helping Calvin select testers. We've partnered up on this and would like to get some kind of prize contest to go along with testing. More details on that will come in just a bit.

Here's what you will be testing:

1. Speed
2. Quality
3. Performance (Speed + Quality) - how well they work together.



Robert-Y said:


> I would be interested to test one. My email address is [email protected].
> 
> If you do not give me a square 1 to test, please at least give one to Simon Crawford (MTGjumper). *I think it's definitely worth giving out one to him to test for speed.* (Look at his signature)



Oh definitely!


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, I'm excited about this but I don't think I'm really qualified to test it, Hahaha


----------



## vinko (Jul 19, 2012)

I (Branko Kobal) will test them to 

bkobal[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jul 19, 2012)

i love square-1....please give me a chance to test it!!thanks!!!

[email protected]


----------



## iMove (Jul 19, 2012)

i want to test them..
[email protected]

hope to be one of the testers...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll gladly test them Blake Bowers [email protected]


----------



## wilabson (Jul 19, 2012)

I would like to test either of them! =)
My Email is [email protected]
sincerly
William


----------



## benskoning (Jul 19, 2012)

I will make a review.

[email protected]


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd love to help! 

Charlie Pugh
[email protected]


----------



## Meep (Jul 19, 2012)

Kristopher De Asis
[email protected]


----------



## AndersB (Jul 19, 2012)

This would be really fun! My name is Anders Berggren, and my e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## cangcynr (Jul 19, 2012)

i want to test them!

can_gcynr @ hotmail . com


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 19, 2012)

Eric Kulchycki

[email protected]


----------



## izovire (Jul 19, 2012)

here's a quick update:

Total testers: 20
5 people will be manually selected for sq1 & sq2 - These people will likely be chosen based on their WCA rankings (and other factors)
5 people will be randomly (lucky draw) selected for sq1 & sq2 - That means anyone who is obligated to doing a YT review (or something similar) should put their email in this thread.

I will then post a video of the selected individuals here on Sunday the 22nd after the deadline. I will also email you guys and ask for the body color you like and also mailing addresses.


----------



## Drake (Jul 19, 2012)

I would like to try to test, I do not have a good wca rankings, but can proove in others way the im serious in puzzling (with my 105 or sommething puzzles collection maybe XD...) If i' selected I qwill surely find a way nhow to pormote the puzzle , I can't talk english well, but I can still do a review, witch I don't think would be necesary tough... I can always do one in french haha. My email is


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't make youtube videos, but I'd be happy to do a written review (though I might find a way to do a video).
I'm familiar with square-1, and would love to be one of the testers!

Zach Lowry
z (dot) lowry7 (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## JorisL (Jul 20, 2012)

I would be happy to test them.
Name: Joris Laurenssen
joris [dot] laurenssen [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

izovire said:


> here's a quick update:
> 
> 5 people will be randomly (lucky draw) selected for sq1 & sq2 - That means anyone who is obligated to doing a YT review (or something similar) should put their email in this thread.


I was not going to ask, but because of what is written above I will. I will pm you my email instead of posting it here (I hope that that is ok).


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2012)

Sarah Strong

sa967st(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope I'm not too late. I don't think my WCA rankings will do anything but I am willing to make videos after I put the puzzle through some tests (quality and stuff). 

Yuxuan Chen

mewcatstar(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## iMove (Jul 21, 2012)

Jasfer Renz Gabriel Balderas
jasfer_balderas @yahoo .com

i wanna test them.......!!!!!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jarvis H'jinn

[email protected]

Just join in the fun.


----------



## theace (Jul 21, 2012)

SQ1 lover here!

[email protected]

I could make a review (both text and video). If they're exceptionally good and well priced, I'll have them listed on the SCMU store as well. Fetch you some sales from India that way ;D


----------



## angham (Jul 21, 2012)

I would love to test them
[email protected]


----------



## JackJ (Jul 21, 2012)

Might be too late, I'll try anyway.

Jack Johnston

[email protected]


----------



## izovire (Jul 22, 2012)

Names and emails will no longer be accepted after this post. For all of you who entered in this drawing (some I will manually select) I will put together the member's name in a lil plastic bowl and draw names in the morning (6 hours from now). I will announce the drawing winners via YT along with a list of names in a following post.

*When will I ship the cubes?* Around July 27th (Friday). That means those that are going to US nats might be able to use these new sq1's in competition. International packages will take slightly longer. Unfortunately I will not go to Nationals again this year.


----------



## izovire (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay so... I recorded a video and luckily I previewed it before I uploaded it. :fp I don't want to upload it because it's more blooper than anything useful. I won't retake it because I already drew the 10 names!

Members who I chose to test the Sq-1:

jazzthief81 (reason: long time sq-1 solver and has high wca ranking)
MatthewY (reason: high wca ranking)
MTGjumper (reason: high wca ranking)
blade740 (reason: high wca ranking)
Sa967St (reason: high wca ranking & YT subscriber count)

This will be a good opportunity for some of the fastest (and most experienced) solvers to test out this new cube. Please please PLEASE get some WR's... that will just tickle Calvin dearly! 

Those chosen for Sq-2:

Masterofthebass (reason: high wca ranking & subscriber count & should get UWR with sq2)
jokerman5656 (reason: high wca ranking)
cubeflip (reason: high subscriber count)
Robert-Y (reason: high wca ranking)
Meep (reason: I think has UWR on video)


For the lucky draw there were 46 people... as I had in my video; "Don't get mad, get Glad!" -I used a Glad plastic container.
Lucky draw peoples for sq1:

benskoning
Kingtim96
PandaCuber
CubeorCubes
wilabson

sq2 drawing:

tx789
JackJ
Endgame
Evan Liu
OP


I will be emailing you guys


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh sweet! Thanks. 

I'll definitely be making a (serious) video review.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 22, 2012)

awww... I lost 

Well congrats to those who are testers! I hope you like your cubes, and I want full details on the quality of the cube.

Thanks to Calvin and Izovire for providing this opportunity.


----------



## izovire (Jul 22, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> awww... I lost
> 
> Well congrats to those who are testers! I hope you like your cubes, and I want full details on the quality of the cube.
> 
> Thanks to Calvin and Izovire for providing this opportunity.



I can't wait to try one myself  I was totally unaware that Calvin was doing this and he chatted me up one day and asked me to pick people... and so I did. He wants me to have both a sq1-2 but I think I'll just let you guys have them. I don't regularly solve this type of puzzle anyway. 

BTW the other day I was fooling around with CAD and I have an idea for a Sq-3. It's more like an anti-sq-2 or a sq1 with extra vertical cuts (idk how the mech will work exactly but I 'think' it can be done.)


----------



## JackJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, wow. I won. Yay! 

I'll post a video review as well. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweeeeet Dude. 
Thanks ! 

So lets ask the people who are not getting the puzzle, What would you guys like to see from us(the ones that get the puzzle)? 
Any specific type of review? Tutorials? Anything really.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Sweeeeet Dude.
> Thanks !
> 
> So lets ask the people who are not getting the puzzle, What would you guys like to see from us(the ones that get the puzzle)?
> Any specific type of review? Tutorials? Anything really.


comparison to the cubetwist and mf8 in performance and mechanism. You can include other things like sticker quality, size, ect.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 22, 2012)

izovire said:


> I can't wait to try one myself  I was totally unaware that Calvin was doing this and he chatted me up one day and asked me to pick people... and so I did. He wants me to have both a sq1-2 but I think I'll just let you guys have them. I don't regularly solve this type of puzzle anyway.
> 
> BTW the other day I was fooling around with CAD and I have an idea for a Sq-3. It's more like an anti-sq-2 or a sq1 with extra vertical cuts (idk how the mech will work exactly but I 'think' it can be done.)



That sounds cool! If you figure out how to get it to work and get it produced, I'd be interested in trying one out.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot izo!


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwwwwww shucks. Oh well. Depending on price I'll probably still be buying one.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks SO much Izo!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you guys very much. I'll be sure to track my first impressions and how it does over time.

-Chris-


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks a lot. Hopefully I'll break some records with it


----------



## wilabson (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, WOW!
Thank you Izo and Calvin!

Can't wait to try it out and make the vid


----------



## iMove (Jul 25, 2012)

I lost...it's okay..i want to see them!make good review pls..thank you!!!


----------



## izovire (Jul 26, 2012)

I GOT THE MASSIVE PACKAGE!!!! (no puns plz)

<3 DHL

I will be mailing as many as I can today, a few will have to wait until more money is in my personal account for postage costs (like tomorrow or Saturday). Mini Zhanchi pre-orders take priority because people actually payed before people were selected for testing. The post office is going to hate me for backing up their line... (They also have this new girl).


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

izovire said:


> I GOT THE MASSIVE PACKAGE!!!! (no puns plz)
> 
> <3 DHL
> 
> I will be mailing as many as I can today, a few will have to wait until more money is in my personal account for postage costs (like tomorrow or Saturday). Mini Zhanchi pre-orders take priority because people actually payed before people were selected for testing. The post office is going to hate me for backing up their line... (They also have this new girl).



Show the girl your massive package.


----------



## izovire (Jul 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Show the girl your massive package.



Sure! In front of a bunch of people in a government building.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

izovire said:


> Sure! In front of a bunch of people in a government building.



They will appreciate the size if your package...

On another note, how long will shipping to South America take?


----------



## izovire (Jul 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> They will appreciate the size if your package...
> 
> On another note, how long will shipping to South America take?



1-4 weeks. If your address is incorrect I hope you know it takes 6+ months for it to return to me.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

izovire said:


> 1-4 weeks. If your address is incorrect I hope you know it takes 6+ months for it to return to me.



Im pretttttty sure its right...


----------



## blade740 (Aug 2, 2012)

Didn't make it to me in time for nationals


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 2, 2012)

Izo emailed me about receiving them, and I emailed him back, but never got any response after that. Any help?


----------



## timeless (Aug 2, 2012)

if someone doesnt reply, im happy to test one out


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 2, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> Izo emailed me about receiving them, and I emailed him back, but never got any response after that. Any help?



I found that visiting the chat room on puzzle addictions works if you're impatient or think that he missed it or something. Give him like 48-72 hours or something.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 2, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I found that visiting the chat room on puzzle addictions works if you're impatient or think that he missed it or something. Give him like 48-72 hours or something.



It's been 6 days. I'll try the chat room, thanks.


----------



## benskoning (Aug 2, 2012)

he told me that they are shipped out today.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone received their cube yet? Just a little bit on the anxious side.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 9, 2012)

nope. i havent. crazybadcuber did though. he has an unboxing on his channel. they look sweet and im VERY anxious.


JackJ said:


> Has anyone received their cube yet? Just a little bit on the anxious side.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2012)

I received mine last Friday. I just got back from Nationals earlier today, so I'll make my review video within the next few days.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 9, 2012)

No I'm in New Zealand, so yeah


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2012)

[youtubehd]1awNyzOQCrI[/youtubehd]

I tried to take this video as seriously as I could, honestly. 


TL;DW:
- noticeably lighter than Mf8 v2 and Cubetwist
- U/D easier to turn
- the slice feels smooth, almost like it's been sanded
- not amazing out of the box, it definitely needs something like Maru lube or Lubix, but it will be amazing after that
- pshew-pshew approved


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 9, 2012)

Lube it and check if it is amazing please


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Lube it and check if it is amazing please



After putting some Bubbaloo in it, it feels the same as before, but much faster. 

It can be better, I need some time to break in it some more.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2012)

All right, just got mine in the mail. Here are my impressions:

First of all, as Sarah noted in her video, it's very light. The feel and sound of the turning are a bit different, so perhaps it's a different type of plastic? The U/D layers are also probably the best I've felt right out of the box: normally these are the hardest part to break in. Also, I like the color of the stickers: bright blue, plenty of difference between red and orange, and very nice silver foil logos. The mechanism is basically the same as the MF8 v1, which means the turning resistance is basically zero, but it doesn't cut corners at all. With a bit of practice, I think I can get much faster with it, but because I've been using v2s for a while, my turning isn't accurate enough to keep me from locking up. 

All in all, it seems like a solid puzzle. It's definitely an improvement from the MF8 v1, and I'm looking forward to seeing what sort of times I can get once I'm used to it. 

I'm curious, though: was there a reason you used the ball mechanism for your Square-2, but decided to stick with the old mech for Square-1? I know some solvers aren't too keen on the MF8 v2, but I quite like them, and I'd definitely welcome more options like that.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 10, 2012)

I got my Square-2 today. Some negatives: The pieces come off of the "ball" track too easily with just a little upward force. The caps also come off very easily, though that's not necessarily new. There's a lot of clicking going on during U/D moves as each piece crosses the slice gap. Finally, there's one type of misalignment that happens frequently, displayed in the linked picture: http://imgur.com/cWAjo
These may have to do more with the puzzle itself than Calvin's design, but I can't say for sure since I haven't tried any others (e.g. Cubetwist or self-made ones).
Overall, it's a fun puzzle to play with and is good for a collection, but not great for speedsolving.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 11, 2012)

I actually received a sq1 instead of a sq 2 today. Which is fine, I'm always happy with a cube I can compete with. 

First impressions. Definitely the lightest sq 1 I've ever felt. So far I've put some lubix on the screw on jigaloo'd the m slice. Not bad at all, cant wait to see what it'll be like in a few days time after some breaking in.


----------



## benskoning (Aug 12, 2012)

I got mine today and it is great. My review is comming soon.

I do have a question. Why does it have a MF8 logo on the caps in the middle.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2012)

I ended up sanding down the parts of edges/corners that were catching during slice turns, and man what a difference it makes. 
This is easily the best square-1 I've ever tried.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I ended up sanding down the parts of edges/corners that were catching during slice turns, and man what a difference it makes.
> This is easily the best square-1 I've ever tried.



I am so getting this. So, are you going to make another review then?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 12, 2012)

alright so I got mine today. I managed to get a sq1 instead of a sq2 so that makes me smile  

Out of the box I couldn't even slice it, a simple tension fix made that go away but, like all my other square-1's, i too the spring out completely and adjusted it to my liking and this puzzle is like an almost perfectly broken in Mf8 v1. i haven't lubed it or anything yet and i might not for some time. The only thing there is to complain about is the color scheme but that is basically personal preference.

Overall this is a great puzzle to have and be able to use. I highly suggest this puzzle to anyone who wants to try a new square-1 and I thank the people that made it possible for me to get one.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 13, 2012)

Locks up quite a bit, but overall it's a good puzzle, is great for collections, and is a step up from the Square-1.
Thank you for letting me test this!


----------



## gokkar (Aug 15, 2012)

No matter how much this locks up, it's gotta be better than a CubeTwist. My CubeTwist SQ2 is so tight it barely turns. Any looser and it would explode before I finish scrambling it...


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

Received.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have mine now


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2012)

I just received my square-2. It's kinda bad in my opinion. I don't have another sq2 to compare it to, but my mf8 v1 sq1 turns a LOT better. (And yes I've tensioned and lubed my sq2).

How bad is it compared to my mf8 sq1?

Well I just did an average of 5 with square 1 scrambles

Square-1
18-Aug-2012 15:41:56 - 15:51:36

Mean: 37.81
Standard deviation: 3.67
Best Time: 32.07
Worst Time: 42.94

Best average of 5: 38.01
1-5 - 39.26 35.72 (32.07) (42.94) 39.05

1. 39.26 (-3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) /
2. 35.72 (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3)
3. 32.07 (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0)
4. 42.94 (-3,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (4,0)
5. 39.05 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0)

And yesterday I got a sub 17.5 avg of 25 with my mf8 sq1


----------



## Zimmboys (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not sure what everyone else thinks about the square 1 in particular but i find it pretty tough to control. I wouldn't know how to fix that though. Maybe just practice getting used to it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm wandering is there a video comparing these Square-1 puzzles to the orther ones like Mf8, cubetwist, maru, Guo jia, and others?


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm wandering is there a video comparing these Square-1 puzzles to the orther ones like Mf8, cubetwist, maru, Guo jia, and others?



I'll probably make a vid comparing this and the mf8's.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 1, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm wandering is there a video comparing these Square-1 puzzles to the orther ones like Mf8, cubetwist, maru, Guo jia, and others?


Its wondering not wandering. The Calvin's Puzzles Square-1 is the mf8 Square-1 V1, the Calvin's one even has the mf8 logo underneath the center cap, so it is a direct copy of it. I think he bought the design patent for it or something because its an exact copy, the only thing different is the plastic and the stickers. 
I still slightly like my Cubetwist over this square-1.
As far as I know there is no such thing as a Maru or Gou Jia square-1.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Its wondering not wandering. The Calvin's Puzzles Square-1 is the mf8 Square-1 V1, the Calvin's one even has the mf8 logo underneath the center cap, so it is a direct copy of it. I think he bought the design patent for it or something because its an exact copy, the only thing different is the plastic and the stickers.
> I still slightly like my Cubetwist over this square-1.
> As far as I know there is no such thing as a Maru or Gou Jia square-1.



I own a Gou jia one and ther is a maru one


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 1, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Its wondering not wandering. The Calvin's Puzzles Square-1 is the mf8 Square-1 V1, the Calvin's one even has the mf8 logo underneath the center cap, so it is a direct copy of it. I think he bought the design patent for it or something because its an exact copy, the only thing different is the plastic and the stickers.
> I still slightly like my Cubetwist over this square-1.
> As far as I know there is no such thing as a Maru or Gou Jia square-1.



There is such thing as a maru and a guojia square-1. I saw one in china and taiwan.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 1, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> There is such thing as a maru and a guojia square-1. I saw one in china and taiwan.


I never even knew, wow.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 1, 2012)

the center caps on my square 2 come off so easily


----------



## Lid (Sep 1, 2012)

Afaik the maru sq-1 is a repackaged cubetwist.


----------

